# Anyone else have issues with bulb holders?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

For some reason, my ES bulb holders only last a couple of months...I've had bulbs pop really loudly (and scarily) when being turned on, sometimes the glass part of the bulb literally comes away from the metal base (which stays screwed into the bulb holder), and sometimes they just stop working. I've tried bulbs from the local shop, the ones sold for reptiles, it doesn't seem to make a difference.

I have tried the Komodo dome ones, the Exo dome ones, the Euro-rep ones, loads of different kinds and they all seem to stop working after a couple of months...both Komodo and the Euro-rep ones have had bulbs blow while in them.

I always make sure that the bulbs are the right wattage. I have no idea what's going on. I could blame dodgy house wiring but there doesn't seem to be an issue with any other electrical stuff in the house...my other reptile equipment like stats, mats etc, are all fine.

Does anyone have any ideas what might be causing this and how to stop it? It's starting to get quite worrying, at first I thought I just had bad luck and got a couple of faulty ones, but it happens every time.

Would ceramics be a safer option? Can I use ceramics with chameleons? Or should I try mercury vapour?

Help!


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

What is it that you are having to replace the bulb or the fitting? 
Could it be loose wiring in either the fitting or its plug, or if you use an extension lead maybe in that? I cant think of anything else off the top of my head.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

A main problem with them is the center contact not making a good contact with the bulb.
This then causes it to arc which in turn causes it to become worse from carbon build up.
Ensure the contact is clean and makes a good connection by bending the contact outwards towards the bulb.
Some brands such as the one I sell has a spring behind the contact to help maintain a hood connection.


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Got an Arcadia ceramic holder in mine and never an issue. 

Still going over a year on : victory:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

It happens with different extension leads, I have two for my reptiles, and it's been multiple bulb holders so unless they are all wired wrong...I have to replace the bulbs which I expect, but the holders just don't seem to last and the couple of times one has actually blown it's frightening...I'm afraid someone or some critter will get hurt or it will cause a fire. So far when it has happen the glass hasn't shattered, it has just kind of popped out of the metal base and is still attached by the insides of the bulb.

Thanks for the tips everyone, I have tried an Arcadia one, and it didn't blow any bulbs but it did stop working after a period...

I will try bending the contacts next time, Reptile-ink can you give me a link to the one you sell? Thanks very much!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't have a link to it as I usually only sell them at shows.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> It happens with different extension leads, I have two for my reptiles, and it's been multiple bulb holders so unless they are all wired wrong...I have to replace the bulbs which I expect, but the holders just don't seem to last and the couple of times one has actually blown it's frightening...I'm afraid someone or some critter will get hurt or it will cause a fire. So far when it has happen the glass hasn't shattered, it has just kind of popped out of the metal base and is still attached by the insides of the bulb.
> 
> Thanks for the tips everyone, I have tried an Arcadia one, and it didn't blow any bulbs but it did stop working after a period...
> 
> I will try bending the contacts next time, Reptile-ink can you give me a link to the one you sell? Thanks very much!


I use bayoneted fittings in all my bulbs. I find they're easier to work with. If I have to take a bulb out I don't have to wait for it to cool down and they don't become jammed/melted in like screw fittings.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Are your bulb/lamp holders plastic or ceramic ?

Plastic do tend to perish relatively quickly especially if you're using 100W bulbs, I put ceramic holders in all my viv's around 6 years ago & have only had to change one because the metal screw insert perished & broke away from the terminals.

As somebody else has said make sure thye bulb is in tight & that both the bulb/lamp contact & the bulb/lamp holder contacts are clean/shiny, give them a rub with a bit of emery paper etc.

Also maybe check the cable itself hasn't perished where it connects to the holder, I've occiasionally had to trim them back half an inch to fresh cable occaisionally as they've overheated with time & gone hard/snapped.

Good luck


----------

